# Mrmodchips - Arrested!



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hurrah! That guy sucked ass. As well as placing false info about something I bought a while ago and then changed it AFTER I complained. He also discriminated someone because they were Israeli saying "it is company policy not to support people whos government kill innocent civilians and children".

http://kotaku.com/gaming/crime/britains-si...sted-315326.php


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 26, 2007)

F*ck yes! At last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That guy was stealing people's passwords and was using them to log in to several sites.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 26, 2007)

The guy was a total dick and his store and user support was astonishingly poor. Won't be sad to see the back of Mr.Modchips


----------



## noamkot (Oct 26, 2007)

Discriminating Israelis??? Well if someone doesn't want my money then he wouldn't get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I've never encountered anything like that in person, I must admit that I normally buy stuff from the Far East or the US because it's cheaper and there are far less chances of encountering such discrimination.
Once again it's evident that stupidity can put people in serious trouble...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Discriminating Israelis??? Well if someone doesn't want my money then he wouldn't get itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fount it to be quite hypocritical that the guy is British but says "it is company policy not to support people whos government kill innocent civilians and children".

What the fuck has our government been doing in Iraq? Sure it wasn't intentional but they knew it would happen so its still pretty much the same to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry for getting political.


----------



## HBK (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'd heard some bad rep from him when I was back at the DS-X forums, because by their statements it seems to me like he was racist, a scammer and fake.


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 26, 2007)

THANK GOD, he doesn't sell to israelis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which means - we were unrippable by this guy. 
Uexboxmods weren't as good anyway, guess he desrves it.
It's hard to find a good shop over the net.


----------



## HtheB (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(crystal107 @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> It's hard to find a good shop over the net.


Not for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Especially in the Netherlands and Turkey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 w00tage


----------



## adgloride (Oct 26, 2007)

I got one of the X3IR receivers a while back from him.  Advertised with a USB programmer on it.  Turned out it was the old serial based one.  When I emailed him about it, he said it comes with the usb programmer as well.  What a load of lies.  Hopefully now he is finished.  Knowing how easy it is to open a business in the UK.  He'll probably change the name of the company and name his wife as company director


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(crystal107 @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> It's hard to find a good shop over the net.



Its not that hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

This seems like the only raid on a mod-chip seller the community will not mourn


----------



## re2bob (Oct 26, 2007)

:S

I just bought something from him.. and was waiting a few days for it to be in stock... hope i can cancel it


----------



## adgloride (Oct 26, 2007)

I did notice as well on the website.  It was one of the few websites that never had a cancel this item button.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> It was one of the few websites that never had a cancel this item button.







sounds like some fresh currency for whatever prison he's sent to


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 26, 2007)

I fucking hate this guy. I bought a Tri-wing screwdriver and a Top screen NDS LCD screen off this site. Long story short: I got scammed out of £40 ($80)

Yeah you may be thinking "big wow only £40 ($80)" but since I'm a student thats a lot of money.


Fucking bastard i hope he drops the soap in the showers then he rots to death.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> I fucking hate this guy. I bought a Tri-wing screwdriver and a Top screen NDS LCD screen off this site. Long story short: I got scammed out of £40.
> 
> Yeah you made me thinking "big wow only £40 ($80)" but since I'm a student thats a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Man £40 quid is a lot of money! Its nearly half my giro.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I fucking hate this guy. I bought a Tri-wing screwdriver and a Top screen NDS LCD screen off this site. Long story short: I got scammed out of £40.
> ...



Don't be sarcastic.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> ...








I wasn't.


----------



## amptor (Oct 26, 2007)

this guy sounds like a scammer from various posts I read on here.  I haven't been scammed by anyone dealing with this sort of stuff, luckily I know where to get the good deals and right products.  I have ordered from a couple iffy places before but it worked out fine and I got '''''genuine'''' products.  (I add a lot of quotes because nothing is genuine in this game if you think about it LOL)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

lol he is going to get ass raped in jail 

Inmate 1 - Im in here for murder what you in for ? 

MrModchip - Selling modchips and pirating video games ! 

Inmate 1 - Im going to sell you for cigrettes now


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> ...



Yes you were.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

Wii_DS you make me ashamed to be British.

I wasn't and thats that.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

what did Wii DS do he didnt do anything wrong ? why are you defending a criminal ?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 26, 2007)

hadrian said:
			
		

> Wii_DS you make me ashamed to be British.
> 
> I wasn't and thats that.



kkthxbai


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad I never dealt with this guy.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> what did Wii DS do he didnt do anything wrong ? why are you defending a criminal ?


I wasn't, I'm glad that freak is in Jail. As for Wii_DS he said I was being sarcastic...when I wasn't.

Wait a sec why am I wasting my time explaining myself to you people?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 26, 2007)

hadrian/Wii_DS, end it now before it gets worse. Which I know you're capable of.

How come I've never heard of this Mrmodchips until now if he such a well know jackhole?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I was actually agreeing with the guy about £40 and saying that I wasn't being sarcastic but meh he/she won't accept so whats the fuss?

Back to the subject huh?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 26, 2007)

At it again is he?


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> I fount it to be quite hypocritical that the guy is British but says "it is company policy not to support people whos government kill innocent civilians and children".
> 
> What the fuck has our government been doing in Iraq? Sure it wasn't intentional but they knew it would happen so its still pretty much the same to me.Â



Whilst I agree with you, it's incredibly common and as much as I hate mr modchips I agree with him.  Lots of people (including british) boycott israeli goods due to the israel involvment in the west bank etc.  The same as during apartheid in south africa in the 80's.

It's incredibly hard to boycott the nation you live in, but that doesn't mean you can't boycott others (and be active in trying to dismantle the hierachy in your own country - wether that's through campaigning for a alternate party or becoming and fighting for anarchist ideals).


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 26, 2007)

how the fuck did the guy net an estimated £1,000,000 from that site....fucking idiots whoever brought from him. 

modchip-store UK ftw!


*oh and what big week this has been in piracy cases....i mean, nintendo doing all those raids, tv-links and oink (R.I.P.) shut down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then this dick gets arrested, ahh well still the piracy fight goes on*


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 26, 2007)

Good, racists have no place in today's world, and neither do dodgy modchip sellers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 26, 2007)

off topic but racists will always exist. It just a fault sometimes in the upbringing of uneducated children who don't realize we're all equal.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember I was THIS close to ordering something from them. Decided against them after the bad feedback


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> I remember I was THIS close to ordering something from them. Decided against them after the bad feedback


That's pretty far away.

It's funny though - he wasn't arrested for ripping people off. Only for selling modchips.


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> This seems like the only raid on a mod-chip seller the community will not mourn



Unlikable, it says so here in your personnel file: Unlikable. Liked by no one. A bitter, unlikable loner whose passing shall not be mourned. SHALL. NOT. BE. MOURNED. That's exactly what it says. Very formal. Very official. It also says you're adopted, so that's funny too.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Good, racists have no place in today's world, and neither do dodgy modchip sellersÂ



Hmm, he was a racist too?  I've never seen that reported anywhere, but if he is then it's time to play Bash-The-Fash!!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good, racists have no place in today's world, and neither do dodgy modchip sellersÂ
> ...


----------



## Costello (Oct 27, 2007)

do you think we should open a "shop feedback" forum?
(posting would be allowed to confirmed members only of course, to avoid mass fake registrations from shops themselves)
this could be a real help to avoid sites like mrmodchips!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

hey chuckstudios im glad your posting in threads now instead of harrasing me in PM  

asshole


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> do you think we should open a "shop feedback" forum?
> (posting would be allowed to confirmed members only of course, to avoid mass fake registrations from shops themselves)
> this could be a real help to avoid sites like mrmodchips!



Yes please Costello

Please consider it


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> do you think we should open a "shop feedback" forum?
> (posting would be allowed to confirmed members only of course, to avoid mass fake registrations from shops themselves)
> this could be a real help to avoid sites like mrmodchips!


Damn fine idea Costello, make it so!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> do you think we should open a "shop feedback" forum?
> (posting would be allowed to confirmed members only of course, to avoid mass fake registrations from shops themselves)
> this could be a real help to avoid sites like mrmodchips!


That sounds really good!

- Sam


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 27, 2007)

Great idea Costello. There used to be a thread for seller recommendations/blacklisting, I always wondered what happened to it.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> > He also discriminated someone because they were Israeli saying "it is company policy not to support people whos government kill innocent civilians and children".



He "discriminated" because someone lived in israel, thats not a race but a nation of people.  Secondly he wasn't against the whole nation of israel but just the zionists.  The majority of anti-zionists in the world are actually A) Jewish and B) from within israel itself.

Again, not that I'm excusing his activities ripping people off.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hadrian said:
> ...



uh???


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I don't think thats possible. There are only 14 millions jews in the world and from what I know most of the 6 million that live in israel are not anti-zaionists .
> OK, so I over-exagegrated the numbers a little..  The most vocal/active anti-zionists are certainly jewish/israeli though (the Naturei Karta for example).
> 
> 
> ...


I would have probably disagreed when I was younger, but I would probably agree with you now - it's the only way the situation will be resolved.  The israeli government are going to have to radically change though, and I can't see that ever happening.

Shalom aleichem


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think thats possible. There are only 14 millions jews in the world and from what I know most of the 6 million that live in israel are not anti-zaionists .
> ...




I agree that the most vocal ones are jewish/israeli but thats mostly cause the press wants us to see it that way (sells better).


About the israeli goverment : I think both the israeli and palastinian public should change their atitude first. Each side think they "deserve" most or all of the land and refuse to compermise on some key issues ( I really don't see why eastren jerusalem shouldn't be given to the palastinians as there is no jew who live there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The goverments will change their way once the public does ( also the palastinian goverment isn't better then the israeli one {Hamas refuses to acknowledge Israel }).


----------

